# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Extending the roof width over the new deck?

## Moondog55

So it's done and we are happy enough with the deck but the weather and wind lately have been so strong that it is wet a lot of time with wind driver rain.
I should have made the roof a lot wider.
I could just put up a vinyl cafe blind but I think the best solution might be to admit I made a mistake and make the roof 1200  to 1800mm wider on each side and as deep as the existing deck.
Is the simplest way to do this is to sister in a new full width veranda beam over the 140 * 45 that is there now and add a post at each end?
Or is it simpler to use a deeper beam and a bigger overhang, say 190*45? Trouble being that the posts are on 2000mm centres and the existing beam is at the maximum allowable overhang already.    
Rafters are 140*35, deck is 2400 deep and 2700 wide, deck itself is overbuilt.

----------


## r3nov8or

Our covered deck is 3.6m deep facing west, and we still sometimes get wind driven rain up to the back door threshold.  
I added cafe blinds long ago and use them when required. Only vertical adequately defends horizontal rain. 
A huge roof over a smallish deck looks a little like overkill, "pumpkin on a pimple", unless there is a defined use under the roof. IMHO  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

There is a step down to a small 1200*1200 landing on the West side of the deck; I should have continued the width of the roof to cover this area and it would have been simple then to use a vertical cafe blind at that position, I can't put a post at 1200 out tho as that would be right on top of the sewer drain from the bathroom.
You are right that a narrow roof extension 1200/1500 wide and 2400 deep will look stupid, functional but not pretty.
With the laundry still being in the driveway I should have thought about weather protection over the small step on the Eastern side too as the washing machine got saturated wet during the last storm.

----------


## Moondog55

I'm going ahead with extending the roof area even if it will look a bit out of place. I just sistered another 140*45 to the veranda beam and now slowly digging a post hole.
I'll get The Boss to comment first before going and getting rafters and batten timber. 
I had a 2400 length here so I'm using that and if needs be I'll cut it off later.
Luckily we have plenty of roofing here

----------

